# Lawnmower Racing



## JJ1 (May 28, 2004)

anybody here like lawnmower racing?


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

let's go over over to Billy Man's place and take some pics tto post. Billy got him one dern fast mower. 25 mph custom made crotch missle!!! LMAO


----------



## JJ1 (May 28, 2004)

yeah he sho did. i done rode on the hog


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, but how fast can it go while pulling a catman's boat... that's all that matters on this message board.......


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

hey matt, what size pully he put up front on dat hawg? 6"? or what? hows it look since da new piant job? aint seen it in a while.... might go over der Fridey to test her out......................................................................................................................................................................................


hawkeye, 25mph is top speed. fast for a mower but you can only pull offshore boats, not catman boats...


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

JettyJumper said:


> hawkeye, 25mph is top speed. fast for a mower but you can only pull offshore boats, not catman boats...


 Well then, I guess I don't need one of those supercharged lawnmowers if you can't pull a catboat LOL.... I've got an old station wagon that exceeds 25 mph with a boat hooked to the stern....

TT<><


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Heck,*

I got a Polaris 4-wheeler that can beat that pulling a 16 ft fiberglasss kat boat.


----------



## JJ1 (May 28, 2004)

ya its a six inch dont look 2 shabby wif de new paint job


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

HUH???....And dat's all I got to say 'bout dat.


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

25 mph isn't really that fast seen the tractor races and I have some freinds with ones that top out around 50 mph couple hundred dollars to make them but I guess if your into it there is no limit on what you spend to make yours the best.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

A lot of folks around here are involved in lawnmower "pulls" but I don't know of anyone building lawnmowers strictly for speed.... 50 mph on a lawnmower takes brass cojones....


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

Yea it does but I have to say If I got the chanse to ride one that went 50mph I would. The record for fastest lawn mower was 77mph so far no one has gone faster than that I wonder if it could pull a boat at 30mph if it goes 77mph by itself. LOL


----------



## Channelcat (May 22, 2004)

*Hummmmmmmmmmmm*

It takes me almost four hours to mow my lawn. Why the heck would I want to sit on a lawn mower just for fun. Not my thing.


----------



## brewjr (May 21, 2004)

Well if you ever need some one to mow your lawn so you dont have to waste 4 hours send me a PM(I'm 15 and starting to save up for money and will do anything for it). It would probably be cooler if they could mow at 77mph.


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

well guy and gulls, its a non expensive mower. JJ (now troutslime) gave that mower to Billy. the mower didnt run atall at first but billy got her goin and has only spent about 100$ on it so far. perdy good for a give-away mower, wouldn't you say so? I havent seen it yet since he put the new pullys and paint job on it. i'm gonna try to get over to his place fridey and take my digital wif me and show y'all a real mower. LOL! 

brewjr, come and mow my yard. its about 4 acres and knee deep grass. I believe 4 hours is an under statement on my yard. LOL what would you charge for that? j/k...........................BIG J


----------



## Troutslime (Jun 3, 2004)

he hadnt spent no hunert bucks on it more like 25


----------



## JettyJumper (May 21, 2004)

Troutslime said:


> he hadnt spent no hunert bucks on it more like 25


is that so matt?


----------



## fish willy (Feb 5, 2005)

sure, i love a good mower race, i built me one, got her up to about 20 mph, i put air horns and everything on it


----------



## Fishin'fritts (Sep 7, 2004)

Where can You get the pulleys for that? I want to modify my craftsman! How is the acceleration affected? does it take a minute to get to 25mph or does it have enough torque to yank it up there? Any tips on my project?


----------



## BottomedOut (Jun 5, 2004)

perdy much anywhere napa, autozone, tractor supply


----------

